# profumare di me



## Maria_del_Valle

"Gli avevo anche regalato una confezione di saponi neutri perché profumasse di me"

_Le había también regalado una confección de jabones neutros para que ¿se perfumara de mí / por mí?_
No entiendo muy bien el motivo por el cual le regaló los jabones. 
Gracias.


----------



## Agró

Maria_del_Valle said:


> "Gli avevo anche regalato una confezione di saponi neutri perché profumasse di me"
> 
> _Le había también regalado una confección de jabones neutros para que ¿se perfumara de mí / por mí?_
> No entiendo muy bien el motivo por el cual le regaló los jabones.
> Gracias.



Le regaló jabones neutros (sin aroma) para que oliese igual que él (o ella, no queda claro), para que su olor fuera el mismo que el de él/ella (no el del jabón).

Espero que no sea una interpretación muy loca, pero así lo veo.


----------



## Larroja

Profumare di= oler a. Me imagino que asimismo se podría decir "perfumar a". ¿O no?

Edito:



> Le regaló jabones neutros (sin aroma) para que oliese igual que él (o ella, no queda claro), para que su olor fuera el mismo que el de él/ella (no el del jabón).


Perfecto!


----------



## honeyheart

Sólo quiero agregar que "una confezione di saponi" es "un paquete de jabones".

(Ahora que si en España realmente se dice "confección", hagan de cuenta que no dije nada. )


----------



## Neuromante

Es que no es lo mismo un "paquete" que una "confección". La confección es, por ejemplo, un cestito con sus virutas de colores, un papel celofán, dos lazos y cinco jabones distintos. Aunque se puede usar para referirse a un jabón sólo pero en una "confección" elegante para regalo. Del contexto, la palabra más apropiada sería "confección" visto que "paquete" podría implicar incluso que el regalo se hace como una insinuación de que huele mal y debería bañarse de vez en cuando.



Pd: Sí, he usado la palabra "confección" dentro de su propia definición, pero me pareció que en esta ocasión podía hacerse.


----------



## 0scar

Lo de "confección de jabones" suena a que le regaló un curso para hacer jabones caseros. Yo diría "caja o estuche de jabones"


Hubo hace un tiempo un hilo sobre "cursi" y recuerdo que nadie terminó por entender y traducir bien lo que quiere decir; bueno, esta frase: "...perché profumasse di me" sirve para ilustrar bastante bien lo que es algo bastante cursi.


----------



## chlapec

Le regaló jabones neutros (sin aroma) para que oliese igual que él (o ella, no queda claro), para que su olor fuera el mismo que el de él/ella (no el del jabón).

Veamos. Si yo me lavo BIEN con un jabón que no tiene aroma, se supone que no huelo NI a jabón NI a otra persona (¿con la que estuve muy juntito?).

Yo me inclino por pensar que los jabones neutros (de pH neutro) son los que utiliza la otra persona y se los regala para que huela igual que ella (a jabón neutro: ¿que olor es ese?)


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Pondré todo el trozo en el que está incluido este pasaje a fin de entenderse mejor. Por lo de confección de jabones yo entiendo una de esas cestitas de jabones perfumados de ph neutro (lo que no quiere decir que no huelan) que se suelen regalar a las chicas para disfrutar del baño. 
"Volevo che Marco si vestisse sempre allo stesso modo, i pantaloni di velluto blu, le clark ormai senza colore, la camicia celeste, il pullover bordò con le toppe cucite da sua madre. Gli avevo anche regalato una confezione di saponi neutri perchè profumasse di me."
Y mi pregunta era ¿para que él se perfumara "por ella" oliendo entonces mejor o que oliera igual que ella (en el caso de que ella también los usara)?


----------



## chlapec

Que oliera como huele ella (a ese jabón).


----------



## Neuromante

Deduzco que *en Argentina* no se usa la palabra *confección* en este sentido. Pero solo en Argentina. Y desde luego ¿"un curso"? Tendría que poner "un curso para la confección" con preposición "para" incluida, no hay forma de confundirse.


----------



## Larroja

Maria_del_Valle said:


> Y mi pregunta era ¿para que él se perfumara "por ella" oliendo entonces mejor o que oliera igual que ella (en el caso de que ella también los usara)?



"Sapone neutro" en italiano es un jabón que no huele a nada, o, mejor dicho, que no tiene perfume: no huele a violeta, ni a naranja, ni a menta, huele a jabón. A mí me parece que si la protagonista a Marco le regala jabones neutros, es porque quiere que él lleve encima su olor, el olor que ella misma le ha dejado encima:  _Le había también regalado una confección de jabones neutros para que oliera a mí_.


----------



## 0scar

Puse la pregunta en el foro de  castellano, y por lo que contesta un español de Madrid yo no traduciría literalmente "confezione" por "confección". Si es que realmente se usa muchos no lo entienden:



> Sin usar la imaginación, me temo que no, ni idea de lo que es regalar una "confección de jabones". Usándola se me ocurre que es "una colección de jabones", o bien una colección de jabones confeccionado por ella misma.


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1579172


----------



## chlapec

Larroja said:


> "Sapone neutro" en italiano es un jabón que no huele a nada, o, mejor dicho, que no tiene perfume: no huele a violeta, ni a naranja, ni a menta, huele a jabón. A mí me parece que si la protagonista a Marco le regala jabones neutros, es porque quiere que él lleve encima su olor, el olor que ella misma le ha dejado encima: _Le había también regalado una confección de jabones neutros para que oliera a mí_.


 
Ya lo dije en la intervención 7, e insisto, cuando se usa jabón, aunque el jabón no huela a nada, debería eliminar (al menos en gran parte) el olor que llevamos encima, por lo que para mi no tiene lógica regalar jabones sin aroma para que uno siga oliendo a una persona con la que ha estado.


----------



## honeyheart

Estoy de acuerdo con chlapec.  La única explicación que le encuentro es que sea al revés: ella quiere que cuando él se bañe no le quede ningún perfume, para que después, cuando estén juntos, él no tenga encima ningún aroma de jabón, para que se le pegue el de ella y sea éste el único que se le sienta (espero que se entienda mi explicación ).

P.D.: 





Maria_del_Valle said:


> "Volevo che Marco si vestisse sempre allo stesso modo, i pantaloni di velluto blu, le clark ormai senza colore, la camicia celeste, il pullover bordò con le toppe cucite da sua madre."


Maria_del_Valle, sono forse di due innamorati maschi?


----------



## 0scar

Yo entiendo que indirectamente le dice que es un sucio y que se bañe como ella para tener olor a limpio.
Lo de los jabones neutros es para que el roñoso no ponga la objeción de que no se baña porque el jabón le produce eczema alérgico.


----------



## Larroja

L'impegno che stiamo profondendo nel commento di questo passo è secondo solo alle più illustri chiose della Divina Commedia. A questo punto è d'uopo tirare le somme, me ne incarico io ricordando il passo dibattuto:  "Gli avevo anche regalato una confezione di saponi neutri perché profumasse di me": 
- Maria del Valle si chiede se con quel regalo intendesse suggerigli che si lavasse, posizione accolta e rincarata da Oscar.
- Chlapec rileva che, poiché il sapone, ancorché neutro, toglie di dosso il profumo che abbiamo prima di lavarci, non ha senso la tesi di Larroja, secondo cui il sapone, in quanto neutro, permetterebbe di conservare in Marco l'odore di lei, la regalatrice di saponi;
- Honeyhearth si dice d'accordo con Chlapec, ma in verità sfodera un'altra tesi, ovvero che il sapone neutro serva a rendere Marco, che ha l'abitudine di lavarsi, privo di odore nel momento in cui s'incontrerà con lei, che a quel punto potrà fregiarlo del suo profumo.

Poiché propendo per la tesi che possa trattarsi di una banalissima battuta poco logica, tenderei a chiuderla così: quanlunque sia il senso, non spetta a noi disambiguarlo in traduzione, la quale reciterebbe dunque: _Le había también regalado una confección/paquete/lo que sea de jabones neutros para que oliera a mí_.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

P.D.: 
Maria_del_Valle, sono forse di due innamorati maschi?[/QUOTE]
 Ci sarebbe forse qualche differenza se ci fossero due maschi? ...no, sono donna e maschio.


----------



## gatogab

Maria_del_Valle said:


> ...no, sono donna e maschio.


 


...no, sono donna e uomo.
...no, sono femmina e maschio.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

gatogab said:


> ...no, sono donna e uomo.
> ...no, sono femmina e maschio.


 Me ne sono resa conto troppo tardi, grazie! ma... non sono sbagliata con il verbo?


----------



## honeyheart

Una correzione per me...


honeyheart said:


> P.D.:
> Maria_del_Valle, sono forse [di] due innamorati maschi?


... e una per te 


Maria_del_Valle said:


> Ci sarebbe forse qualche differenza se [ci] fossero due maschi?





Maria_del_Valle said:


> ma... non sono sbagliata con il verbo?


Il verbo va bene: gli innamorati sono...


----------



## Larroja

Maria_del_Valle said:


> Me ne sono resa conto troppo tardi, grazie! ma... non sono sbagliata con  il verbo? *Non ho sbagliato il verbo*?


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Wow!... ho sbagliato...ma con quella frase "Ci sarebbe forse..." è bene? oppure dovevo avere messo come ausiliare "avere"?


----------



## Larroja

> Ci sarebbe forse qualche differenza se ci fossero due maschi?



Va bene così, "ci sarebbe".


----------

